# craftsman 536.882600 manual and parts



## JW61 (Dec 28, 2012)

I just aquired a craftsman model 536.882600 snowblower, and the drive cable and lever on the handle are missing. I would like to find a manual and if possible the parts to fix this machine, as I have already found out that parts for this machine are, for the most part obsolete.


----------



## uhall (Dec 17, 2012)

Go to http://www.searspartsdirect.com/partsdirect/index.action?MML=MMLxexpertxmerch Type in the model # in the "Find it Fast" box. Click "Model # Search" in the "type of search" box. That will take you to their diagram page. You will get a break down of all the parts to your snowblower. You will probably want to click on the "Handle assembly" diagram. Then click "view full size." Once you find what you need, your parts to be ordered will be on the far right hand side. I'm sorry to say that the manual you need, #*62648, is out of stock and no longer available. *


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Welcome to th the forum*

First off, welcome to SBF.

On your missing parts, all is not lost. the handle from any 7 HP or larger 536.918xxx or 536.882xxx model blower will fit. I've also modified one from a junk blower with 1" handlebars of another brand. You just need to look and do a little measuring

The control cable is a little harder but not impossible. Same thing on the cable from junk machines. If you happen to have the cable but one end or the other is broken off, new ends can be gotten from McMaster Carr. If you don't have a cable at all, the original (loop on one end and S Hook on the other) I ran into a NOS one a while back at my local blower shop. If you still can't find one, B&S #49551MA is the chute cable and it has a loop on each end. You'd have to make some form of clevice to hook it up to the handle instead of using a S hook end but it's doable.

If you want a manual, I have 2 in pdf format that are close. One is for a 536.918300 which is the same 7 HP except painted red and white. The other is for a 536.882702 which is a 10 hp 32" 3 stage. The blower chassis is basically the same between them except the auger width & housing, plus the engine size. If you want one, send me your email address by PM.

Check out the thread on this forum on coverting the auger and axel to roller bearings.

PS - that cable is the hardest to deal with. Vitually everything is available or alternates are available so don't sweat the little things. You have a good solid blower there.

If you want to read a thread about rebuilding the big brother to your blower, see: http://restorationmen.lefora.com/20...nowblower-purchase-and-proceedi/page2/#post24
It also has pictures of both the control handle along with the cable and mounting.


----------



## JW61 (Dec 28, 2012)

Thank you Members,HCBPH, and uhall for your quick responses! At least I will have some direction to go with this unit. When I have tried parts look-up using my model number,this model would not even register.Thanks again!


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Machine*

You can find a parts lookup on your blower at:
http://www.searspartsdirect.com/par...47/1507200?pathTaken=&prst=0&shdMod=536882600

Check the part number I listed above, it's a good candidate as an alternative, just needs a little tweaking.
Here's what the bottom end looks like when set up








You snake the cable around the left side (carburetor side of the engine) and up to the hole on the bottom of the handlebar panel where the opposite end mounts.
You can just see the cable to the right of the gastank in this picture








Here's one that you can see the cable a little better, disregard the cable on the right side of the picture, that's a mod I made to this machine









You need a control to bolt onto the handle bar that connects to the control cable. Here's one with a quick fix, the S hook on the end of the OEM cable was broken in the lead so it flexed. In your case you will need something similar if you use the cable I noted to connect the handle to the looped end of the cable. Something to connect the control to a looped cable end.









If you have any small shops that work on snowblowers, get the word out for what you're looking for. I have a shop in my area that gets machines that will be scrapped out for things like blown engines and I can pick up things like handlebars and cables or the whole chassis cheap.
I also have found a NOS cable they'd had on their rack for some time and got it for a good price, but that was pure luck.

Hope these idea's help


----------

